# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  thay đổi giao diện cho firefox

## huyettulam

_nếu bạn đang sử dụng firefox, và cảm thấy nhàm chán vì giao diện của chương trình, thì tại sao không thử “may áo mới” cho “chú cáo lửa” của mình. bài viết sau đây sẽ hướng dẫn cho bạn cách thức làm việc đó.
_
*sử dụng firefox personal
*

*
firefox personas là 1 extension cho phép bạn thay đổi màu sắc cũng như giao diện của firefox dựa trên những mẫu có sẵn. có rất nhiều mẫu giao diện được phân chia theo từng nhóm chủ đề khác nhau cho bạn lựa chọn. cài đặt firefox personas tại đây (truy cập vào link trên bằng firefox).



sau khi cài đặt và khởi động lại firefox, bạn sẽ thấy ở góc trái bên dưới của sổ firefox xuất hiện biểu tượng 1 "chú cáo" nhỏ. click chuột vào chú cáo này và chọn bất kỳ mẫu giao diện nào mà bạn muốn từ danh sách hiện ra.


​dưới đây là 1 ví dụ cho giao diện của firefox theo chủ đề bóng đá.

​trông khá là đẹp nhưng lại tương đối rối mắt. còn rất nhiều mẫu giao diện khác nhau để bạn lựa chọn sao cho phù hợp nhất với sở thích của mình. trong trường hợp muốn sử dụng trở lại giao diện cũ, click vào biểu tượng chú cáo ở góc trái bên dưới và chọn use default.

cài đặt theme trực tiếp

ngoài ra, bạn có thể vào https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/browse/type:2 để tự mình tìm kiếm và cài đặt các mẫu theme khác cho firefox. (các mẫu theme đã được sắp xếp theo các chủ đề để bạn dễ dàng tìm kiếm và lựa chọn)

sau khi chọn được mẫu theme ưng ý, nhấn vào add to firefox ở mỗi mẫu theme để cài đặt vào trình duyệt firefox. một khi quá trình cài đặt kết thúc và đã khởi động lại firefox, “cáo lửa” của bạn sẽ mang trên mình 1 bộ áo “hoàn toàn” mới, không chỉ về màu sắc mà còn về các nút bấm và 1 vài hình ảnh…


firefox mang giao diện của trình duyệt google chrome​
nếu cài đặt nhiều theme khác nhau, để chuyển đôi qua lại giữa các theme hay để chuyển về giao diện mặc định, tại cửa sổ firefox, bạn click vào tools, chọn add-ons. tại cửa sổ add-ons, bạn click vào tab themes để lựa chọn giao diện cho firefox. sử dụng theme default để sử dụng giao diện mặc định hoặc click vào unistall để gỡ bỏ theme khỏi firefox.

 

​hy vọng, với thủ thuật này, firefox của bạn sẽ trở nên sinh động hơn và bạn càng có cảm tình hơn với “chú cáo lửa” của mình.*

----------

